
Turning the Nintendo Switch into Android’s Best Gaming Hardware - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/08/android-on-the-nintendo-switch-a-hardware-hacking-extravaganza/
======
lebrad
I installed Ubuntu on the Switch using some of these methods.

The best part is that one MicroSD card can store Nintendo games and another
MicroSD card can store a complete Ubuntu install. Switching between Ubuntu and
the native Nintendo OS just requires a card swap and reboot.

Ubuntu even works in docked mode with a monitor and peripherals, so this hack
adds the capabilities of an entire GNU/Linux computer to the console.

------
captncraig
This only works on units manufactured before Nintendo fixed some of the SoC
vulnerabilities. Finding older unpatched units is becoming increasingly
difficult.

~~~
nesadi
If one happens to have an ipatched Switch with firmware 4.1.0 or lower, it's
exploitable. I haven't looked into it much, but running Android on it then
might be possible.

